# Scur Growing Into Head



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, this is my third thread today, but this is pretty important. My 15 month old Lamancha doe, Verity, has and has had a slightly curved scur since I got her 7 months ago. I just noticed that it is penetrating the skin (I think, she wouldn't hold her very head still because it hurt). 
Is there any way I can safely get rid of this myself? I don't think I'd be able to get a band around it.

Any advice appreciated! Thanks!

(the scur is on the right side of her head)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to cut it. Get some pig nippers or something that will cut through thick stuff.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I have hoof trimmers, LOL. That probably won't do it though. 

How close to her head do I need to cut the scur?


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you have a horse hoof rasp it is slower then cutting but you can get closer by filing


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can use a wire saw. I wouldn't cut too close, just enough so that it won't grow into her head for another month and a half. Then, file a notch around the base and put an elastrator band in it. After it falls off, disbudding her again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use tree loppers and theydo a great job. Scurs usually don't have a very big blood supply in the middle like horns do. I had a doe with a big like half scur half horn and I was so nervous about cutting it off but when I did I had the disbudding iron hot and some flower and all it took was a handful of flower on it and it stopped bleeding. 
Also does it wiggle? all the ones that wiggle around here the does pop them off by themselves. It never fails as soon as I see it's against the head I get ready to cut it off and theyhave it off


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We just cut a bunch of bad scurs off the dairy bucks. A couple are my fault, but some were the "friend that knew how to disbud so there were not scurs"! fault. 

Anyway, these are full size bucks. I put them on a milk stand, put an adjustable halter on them, tied it down and used a wire saw. (walmart sells them in the camping section).. we cut a few inches from the head and no blood! They were more mad their heads were immobilized. I did have the disbudding iron heated up and ready to cauterize if there was bleeding. 

The boys are back banging heads and being stupid bucks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice by all.

Just be careful around her eye.


----------

